# Are you going fall Turkey hunting this year?



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I would LOVE to head back down to Wayne or Zalleski this fall but it will all come down to money. Being a concrete worker money can get tight in the fall and winter so it is generally either a deer trip or Turkey trip but if I can squeeze that last dime out I will be doing both. Atleast with the primitive camping it is a cheap trip but the beer sometimes gets expensive  What are your plans for fall turkeys?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Trying to figure out how to get my dog to scatter them, come back and then be still and quiet. lol


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Can't help ya there lol, I wish you the best of luck though. I often wonder how people cross train dogs to retrieve waterfowl and scatter Turkeys. Has to be confuseing for a while, I am sure they wonder why they are chasing after something that has yet to be shot


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I will be heading over to WV for some fall turkeys. We are able to tag two this year. I just want one. Nothing like walking 3 full days finaly scattering a flock and in 15-20 minutes your hunt is over. Then it is time to finish out the week with dear, bear or gross hunting. May even take in some trout fishing. Nothing like West by God Virginia for a selection.


----------

